# tell me your thoughts



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Normal delta is 0-5 ford spec for problems is 15 for those who don't know. 

I picked the truck up April 6th from getting new heads, studs, EGR delete, oil cooler, and a few other parts. I made 4 hrs of driving before having the first problems and only reason I didn’t catch it sooner was because I had cruise set on interstate and would only notice it while needing 20+ #boost or at higher RPM’s. I made it back to the house to find that 4 bolts on the driver side exhaust manifold were either loose or stripped. The bolts looked like they were awful short; turns out they put the wrong bolts in (1/2” to short) which caused the threads to pull out of the head on the long heat cycle. I called and left a message that day (Friday, April 14). Monday at noon I still have yet to hear anything from them so I call back and leave another message. They returned the phone call on Wednesday asking of questions on bolt size and lengths at this time I voice my concern that the oil temp is running hotter than I would expect (12-15 delta while unloaded cruising). They admitted that they put wrong bolts in and to bring it back. Keep in mind it is a 6hr one way trip. April 24th, they pay for diesel and a room but I still had to take a day off work April 25th. On the way up the outside temp was around 85 and the delta was 20-25 the whole way up at interstate speeds but I notice the thermostat was stuck open. I again voice concerns of the temperature differences. They keep saying that’s normal and oil holds more heat than the coolant. At this time I question if they did a flush and clean of coolant system like I had requested upon dropping the truck off. They informed me that they never do them because it is not needed but never once did they call to see if I wanted it done anyway. They get the exhaust manifold fixed but have to heli-coil the 4 bolts and I’m on my way with the same oil temp concerns. The next week I change the thermostat to get the temps back to the 190 coolant temp. Over the next week my ECT runs 190-192 EOT 230-246. I again call them and they tell me the coolant temps are on the high side and that it may be the stock temp sensor going bad to put a manual gauge on to diagnose it. I spend my time and money to put one on and sure enough reading within 3 degrees of my edge insight. After talking back and forth but always having to leave voice mails and never getting a call back the same day they tell me the only thing they are willing to do is me bring it back and they will check it out and put a new oil cooler on and cover cost but I would be on my own for diesel and room or they will send me the oil cooler for me to put it. I do not have the time nor do I feel it is my place to install the new cooler so I take it back to them.* May 26-27 I take 2 days off work to bring it back to them. They are late getting started on it and instead of replacing the oil cooler like they said they just back flush the system and says that the cooler is fine and they are not changing it. They look at the water pump to make sure it isn’t a problem and find it has some wear on it so I have them replace it. I am charged not only for the pump and labor but also the 2 hrs that they “diagnosed” the high oil temp. We test drive the truck and the temps seem to be ok. ECT 190-192 EOT 205-210 not quite as good as I have heard they should be but better and I wasn’t paying for me a hotel for the remaining 4 days that they would be off to argue with them about the high oil temp problem. Probably should have in hindsight

Again this time on the way home the truck breaks down on me except this time leaves me stranded on the side of the road at 11PM with coolant pouring out the bottom and truck dead. I do some looking around and the wire going to the clutch fan has gotten caught in the fan and busted radiator. I call as I am waiting on a tow truck and leave a message for them to call me ASAP and what happened. They do not return phone call until I call and leave another voice mail on May 31. They call back at 9:45AM and I go through what happened and what was broke and the cause. They tell me that is doesn’t sound like it is their problem and that trucks break all the time but he would check with Ryan and call me back. Notice that they had this area of the truck disassembly and replaced parts 5hrs before it left me stranded.* After no return phone call, I call ford and tell them to go ahead and start work on it.* Their findings are that it also took out fan clutch and blew fuses for the PCM(reason for truck dying at 65mph and no start).* Total in Damages and parts are $1370 not including the tow bill.

*

So as it sits I have paid $7200 for first work, $500 for water pump and then $1370 for their screw up. I have my truck back but still running high oil temps which they say 240+ temps are normal and will not cause a problem with the truck. They have left a customer stranded with a nice size repair bill for their mistake and refuse to fix any of this.

*

BEWARE OF BEANS DIESEL PERFORMANCE in Woodbury, TN


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i wouldnt be a happy camper ...i guess you could always try to sue them for the tow charge and that fix ...if not you could always eat the mistake and not go to them anymore..then if anyone asks about them you could give your opnion on them...as far as the rest of it ..the not getting back to you and you having to call them twice they suck for customer service ..i would not use them anymore ..there has to be someone closer to you that does a better job...i would probably drive farther if the customer service was better...


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

x2 i would try to get some money back from them somehow and trash them on the net as much as possible. imo


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah I have disputed one of my payments to them so we'll see what they do after they find that out. I'm about to copy this post to every forum I'm a member on


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

wow thats some really good customer service.. sorry that your out all that money.. are you on powerstrokenation.com .. i think they are a sponsor on there . i would post up on there for sure


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Yea they are sponsors on there when I get time I'm going to post on their and powerstroke.org too. I'm going to be replacing the oil cooler again in the next couple of weekends after giving it a good flushing/cleaning.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Thats a P.O.S. company if they are doing that to customers. Btw what kind of EGT's are you running with those temps? Sounds to me like thats where your high oil temps coming from.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

650-750 depends on headwind cruising at 65mph, no load, flat land, stock exhaust, and running srl+ tune (suppose to be 420-450rwhp)


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

That seems ok on the EGT's maybe a tiny bit high since you have an after cooler. Does it bow black smoke?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

heavy accel it does but not real bad considering the high hp tune im running. On stock tune it doesnt smoke at all or on the lower HP tunes. I need to get a fuel pressure sensor for the insight but for now im all out of dough.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Is the oil temp still high if you turn it down some on the hp?


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Brute650i said:


> 650-750 depends on headwind cruising at 65mph, no load, flat land, stock exhaust, and running srl+ tune (suppose to be 420-450rwhp)


you might want to do something about that stock exhaust, that thing needs to breath.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Agreed. Stock exhaust HAS to go. My cuz just did alot of work to his 6.0. Headstuds, exhaust and a tuner. Exhaust will lower your egts alot. Also a different intake if you havnt already done it. I've always heard good things about Beans, of course I never heard anything about people gettin them to work on their truck. Their injector service seems to be top notch. I will think twice now when lookin into them I guess. Flags go up when I hear crap like that about a company Im lookin into. There are other good companies out there. I'd post that on superdutydiesel.com too. Im on there and I know that will open up some peoples eyes there. Sorry about all the bs you went through. Not cool! They should be eating alot of those bills.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Oil temps high no matter what tune stock exhaust will be gone once this BS is settled


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

I agree with the stock exhaust must go, however the troubling thing is his EGT's are well within normal. Your water temp seems fine as well, so unless you have massive air bubbles in the water and they are hanging around the oil cooler which is doubtfull. I'm leaning to the oil cooler being pluged up some how with water deposits. Also Ford has an additive that is supposed to keep cavitation caused by side detination around the cylinder walls. I know on the older models this was quite a problem, might check into that. Are you running an external engine oil cooler as well?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

My thoughts are the same as yours on plugged cooler. No external cooler as there is no real good way to do it with out spend a couple thousand dollars. 

I'm going to flush it with fleetgaurd restore cleaner and the ford vc9 and see if that will get some of the junk out and cool the temps down. If that doesn't help I guess its another cooler


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Does the fleetguard have some acid in it? I would think that would clean it out a bunch, but also dangerous!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah sortof it has a high ph and will break up some of the silicate build up but usually there isn't enough flow through the oil cooler to clear it out.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Well good luck sounds like your gonna need it! I would imagine that Ford is extremely proud of that cooler too?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Not to bad $260 for cooler and about $45 for gaskets.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

No thats not bad!!! almost makes you want to buy new and put it on and be done with it.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

x2 on gettin a new cooler. Cavitation isnt really a prob anymore with newer motors. I've heard more about it with the old IDI motors like the 6.9's and 7.3's.


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

seriously take them to court. It seems like you have everything documented and time stamped. I wouldn't go down without a fight. They done you wrong...and over alot of money. Just think they could do this to someone else, but it could be their wife picking up their truck and leaving her stranded....I'm going to copy and paste your post all over my forums....thats bs. . hope everything works out


----------

